
Ask HN: Blogs Similar to Minimallyminimal.com? - lukaszkups
Do you follow any blogs that share insights behind design processes, ideas, review nice things etc. like Andrew Kim (author of minimallyminimal.com) did?
======
BOOSTERHIDROGEN
He is moving here with his wife
[http://www.ichelleim.com/](http://www.ichelleim.com/)

~~~
lukaszkups
Thanks, yes I'm aware of it, but totally can't get into this format of
articles - I miss stuff like he did on minimallyminimal :/

------
barli
What exactly do you like about it? Today you've got so many nicer options
like: [https://ghost.org/blog/](https://ghost.org/blog/)

~~~
lukaszkups
no no, I'm not talking about design/theme OF the blog itself, but about the
topic / content quality etc. :)

